

Gophercon 2014 Talks - mtchavez
https://github.com/gophercon/2014-talks

======
mseepgood
Opening and closing keynote slides:

"Hello, Gophers!":
[http://talks.golang.org/2014/hellogophers.slide#1](http://talks.golang.org/2014/hellogophers.slide#1)

"Go for gophers":
[http://talks.golang.org/2014/go4gophers.slide#1](http://talks.golang.org/2014/go4gophers.slide#1)

------
Shish2k
Are there videos anywhere?

~~~
TwistedWeasel
I believe they will be posted in a couple of weeks

